# BMQ and Medical in general



## Danno1 (6 Feb 2012)

From reading the threads on supplements at BMQ and medication in general, here’s my understanding:

1) Any supplements brought in to BMQ will be confiscated

_- Question 1: Can you buy supplements at BMQ? Is there a store on base?
_
2) Prescription pills are an exception

_- Question 2: Can you bring prescription pills with you, or do you need to get a fill on base?
_
3) Once you’re in the Forces, you only use military doctors, not civilian doctors

_- Question 3: For everything? What about OTC purchases, like supplements and Tylenol?  
_

I take magnesium, B complex, and omegas on occasion. Or, on rare occasions and for a similar effect, I take very small dosage beta blockers. They reduce sweating, improve concentration and memory, and reduce adrenaline and cortisol, letting you make more rational decisions. 

I can do without all of these, and have most of my life without a problem, but there's nothing to lose and much to gain!  

Also, 

_Question 4: After BMQ, while on base or on deployment, are you allowed to bring supplements and prescription medication? I am joining the Navy. 
_


----------



## Danno1 (6 Feb 2012)

Similar question: 

I made a list of Superfoods, that are packed with most of the essential nutrients: calcium, magensium, protein, zinc, vitamins, omegas, etc. In a diet packed with these, supplements become unnecessary. 

Are these foods usually available?

Nuts: sesame, sunflower, almonds, walnuts, etc.
Beans: black, navy, lima, kidney, etc.
Whole Grains: oatmeal, brown rice, etc. 
Fish: even canned fish are fine
Eggs
Fruits: berries, grapefruit, etc.
Vegetables: spinach & broccoli in particular

Edit - how about tea? Chamomile tea?

Thanks!


----------



## trampbike (7 Feb 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Are these foods usually available?



The food at CFLRS is great. (when you have enough time to eat!). 
There is everything you need.
You won't have to worry about your supplements.


----------



## Pusser (8 Feb 2012)

The CF has a mandate to provide you with complete medical care.  It is an offence to withhold medical information from the CF medical system, so no, you are not supposed to go to civilian doctors (i.e. doctors who are not part of the CF medical system).  Having said that, it's mostly on the honour system, so we don't really monitor it.  If you go to a civilian clinic to have that "burns when I pee" thing taken care of, no one will likely notice.  Just be aware that if the "system" finds out that you have been concealing your true medical fitness, you could be in big trouble.  You should also note that as a *regular* force member, you will have NO entitlement to medical care under any provincial system.  Using the provincial system would actually be fraud - again big trouble.

Now, on the positive side, you don't need to go to civilian facilities.  Frankly, we have better and quicker access to medical care than most civilians.  Every base has a medical section and you can usually get an appointment to see a doctor in fairly quick order.  I've never had to wait more than three weeks.  My wife on the other hand has often had to book months in advance, just to see a GP.  For minor ailments, you can go on "sick parade" and get seen right away (well, you might have to wait a bit, but less than if you had to go to a civilian emergency room).  If the base facilities (always the first choice) are closed, we all have a Blue Cross card that you can use at a civilian facility in an *emergency*.  If you need to see a specialist, or have a special procedure, we either provide it from our own resources or it is arranged for you to go to a civilian facility.  The best part of that is that we often "jump the queue" for the civilian facilities because the CF simply pays outright (i.e. no worries about provincial funding).  If you wish to buy OTC medications at a local pharmacy, you are free to do so, but the Base Pharmacy will often give them to you for free (condoms too!).

As for supplements, these are not provided, but the Canex on base often sells them.  However, if you are on ration strength (which you will be on BMQ) you also have access to a full menu that will provide you with properly balanced diet.  I would argue that there is no need to supplement this.  Mind you, I'm not a big fan of supplements at all.  I believe that a good diet is all you need.


----------



## Wookilar (8 Feb 2012)

The kitchen at CFLRS is one of the best that I have eaten at in a number of years. There is never a shortage of fresh fruit and there are always "healthier" choices.

Will you be able to maximize your protein vs carb amounts down to the mg? No. Will you be able to maximize calories "earned" vs calories burned? No.

As mentioned above, you will be lucky to have enough time to eat a balanced meal during the week (any meal). Sometimes all you have time for is a card swipe, glass of chocolate milk and a banana and then back out on the green line.

Your body will need just about every calorie it can get. There are more than enough choices available with the menu provided. Basic training tests your mind and body on a number of levels, the crunch you sometimes get at mealtimes are just another one of those stressors for your brain and body to adapt and overcome.

I've had the pleasure of going through "basic" in the last few years and from (nearly) 20 years ago. Both times, I had plenty to eat, never starved, never fainted (some do because they do not eat when they have the chance) and was able to improve my overall fitness level a great deal.

My advice, forget the supplements, forget the extra food. Focus on mentally being ready, improve your physical conditioning as best you can (when I first got to Cornwallis I had no idea what a pushup was) and the staff and instructors will do the rest.

Work hard, stay awake as much as possible (falling down the stairs in St Jean will not be good in those classrooms) and eat whatever you reasonably can. If you are worring about stashing away some imported high protein snacks, you will be focusing on the right things.

Wook


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> The kitchen at CFLRS is one of the best that I have eaten at in a number of years.



Nice to hear it's changed...when I did my French course after Cornwallis (88-89) it was at the point where I ate either at the CANEX cafeteria or off Base more often than not...the food was crap, we used to get attacked by cockroaches on the steam line, wasn't a good scene.  

MM


----------



## Danno1 (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, that answers all of my questions perfectly. 

I'm glad to hear things have improved, I'm looking forward to some cockroach-free spinach!


----------

